# $250 Professional book covers - SCI-FI/FANTASY/HORROR by Gergo Pocsai



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

*Gergo Pocsai, is a self-taught illustrator based in Budapest. He is got 10 years of experience in graphic design.*

He makes original artworks, instead of only using stock photos he mostly paints the covers with making 3D sculpts.

He has been featured in top design blogs and websites and his artworks have been published in magazines such as Advanced Photoshop magazine UK and Photoshop Advanced Creation FR.

He has also invited for the Adobe Creative Cloud Mosaic campaign with 47 artists around the world in 2014

*

Science fiction, Fantsay, Thriller, Horror

Rates:
$250 - $800 front cover
$100 wrap around cover,
typography plus pre print preparation

new
 $170 book trailers (animation)

*

Portfolio for book cover designs only:
https://pocsaicovers.tumblr.com/

www.gergopocsai.com

If you need artwork for your book cover or any kind of design or just want to chat, don't hesitate to contact me! 

*[email protected] *



































































































































































_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow. That's some gorgeous artwork. Extra props for Mr. Metal Face - I'm a huge fan of his.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

OoooOOooooh. Beautiful.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Planet4 EXO looks awesome


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Wowza! Gorgeousness! I'm bookmarking ya!
(Also: Budapest is soooo on my list of places to see someday!)


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice artwork!


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

I love these. Beautiful work!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

ooooh thank you so much for the kind words!!


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Have you got any steampunk work? Love the aesthetic, but I don't do much sci-fi.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Picks jaw off floor. Wow!


----------



## Bill Vaz (Aug 4, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Yowza!  Those are amazing!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful and bookmarked!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Claire Ryan said:


> Have you got any steampunk work? Love the aesthetic, but I don't do much sci-fi.


I haven't got, but it's absolutely not a problem to work on that style! So if you have any specific idea, send me a brief!

Thanks guys!! Glad you like them!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gergő--

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, your stuff is getting more and more fabulous. Makes me want to write a story for each of these.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Alright! thanks for the heads up Betsy! and thank you Quiss!


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Excellent work! Now I'm wondering what's inside that helmet on the guy in the first one.


----------



## Alex Rogers (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing! Love your work.


----------



## Scila (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful work! Congrats. I bookmarked your tumblr


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Seshenet said:


> Excellent work! Now I'm wondering what's inside that helmet on the guy in the first one.


YOU! haha jk! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Your work is absolutely enchanting.


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes! I am writing sci-fi!


----------



## grendelguy (Apr 28, 2014)

These are positively baller, dude.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Those are gorgeous.. one bit of advice. Watermark your work. Unfortunately, people can and do steal images and use the w/o your permission. As it stands your work is really, really easy to steal! 

 But man oh man is it wonderful work!!! Protect it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Vicky Foxx said:


> Those are gorgeous.. one bit of advice. Watermark your work. Unfortunately, people can and do steal images and use the w/o your permission. As it stands your work is really, really easy to steal!
> 
> But man oh man is it wonderful work!!! Protect it.


haha thanks for worrying. Actually it haven't happened yet and it's not print size, so they can't really use it.

thank you so much! and also thanks for the Facebook shares!


----------



## Sleeping Cat Books (Aug 25, 2015)

Szia from Budapest as well!

This is beautiful work. I'll keep you in mind if any of my editing or book design clients need a cover artist.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Szia, de jó! 

Thanks!!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

gpocsai said:


> haha thanks for worrying. Actually it haven't happened yet and it's not print size, so they can't really use it.


They are large enough for people to steal if they are inclined.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

AnnChristy said:


> Me Love, Me Love!
> 
> And I just happen to have a need for a cover soon set in space...with a blasted up spaceship and such. Hmm....


haha thanks!
hmm interesting... then if you need an artwork drop me a line!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Great looking work Gergo!


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Gergo,

Great work! What do you charge for ebook front covers in 1800x2700 resolution?

What would charge for a full print cover (front, back and spine) on a 6x9 book?

Thanks!
_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice work. You should make a lot of new friends here.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

@Leif Sterling Sent you an e-mail!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest artwork:


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

geronl said:


> Planet4 EXO looks awesome


Indeed it does! Impressed!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks DebBennett!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I'm looking for a simple cover at the moment.

Basic star field, with a line joining a series of starts into the long distance, middle ground. Next to the start of the line, a shadowy indistinct figure, humanoid but not visibly human (more like a ghost than a person), looking likes its walking the line. Plenty of room top and bottom for titles.

The figure needs to be easily colour changeable.

Its for a series of short stories. I'm not looking to spend too much on it, but I figure this should be fairly easy to do. If need be, I can supply the star field. Time frame is reasonably fast.

If your interested, get back to me with a quote.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

gorgeous stuff


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys glad you like them!!! Sent you an email TimothyEllis!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

gpocsai said:


> Thanks guys glad you like them!!! Sent you an email TimothyEllis!


Received one from you on the 10th which I answered. Nothing since. 
At the moment, I think I have this cover covered now. But will keep you in mind for the next one.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

Lovely covers!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

WOW, some awesome work.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Great work as always. Incredible deal and I'm sure someone will really benefit from your art.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Covervault (Mark) said:


> Great work as always. Incredible deal and I'm sure someone will really benefit from your art.


Thank you Mark!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey

I've got three premade book cover for ebook and print version (warp-around) , *each for only $140*

If you purchase one of these
- I'll write your book title and your name onto the cover
- I change the typo if necessary
- add little editions if needed
- I'll help you with the pre-press

If you have any question or you need costume cover don't hasitate to contact me! 
[email protected]

*SOLD*


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

As many have said. Excellent. Awesome! Stupendous Work!

But I'd put the watermark in 33% opacity across the middle of the image in large letters so that it's hard to cut out. You want everyone to see the imabe, but not be able to steal it. But definitely good work here. I may be giving you a call once I finish up my current book series.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

haha thanks for worrying! Can't wait!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous artwork!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Ruth!!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

New artwork for Richard Storry


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

New artwork:










Book coverart for AJ Ramsey!


----------



## ajramsey42 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll pop in here to add that working with Gergő was a pleasure. I look forward to seeing what he comes up with for the rest of the series.


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

Bookmarked. I love the artwork here!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

ajramsey42 said:


> I'll pop in here to add that working with Gergő was a pleasure. I look forward to seeing what he comes up with for the rest of the series.





MelodieRochelle said:


> Bookmarked. I love the artwork here!


Thanks!!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

New book cover, made for PJ Cherubino!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here is a new cover for Amy DuBoff










If you order a cover now you got 20% off until November!
[email protected]


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love all the blues and pinks.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

WasAnn said:


> I just went to your site to start looking and it came up as not found. I clicked the one in your sig, then went back to the original post and clicked there. Both not found.
> 
> Is that an error or have you moved sites?


Hi thank you for noticing that, my domain is down for some reason, but here is my temporary portfolio:
http://gergop.tumblr.com/
for more: https://www.artstation.com/artist/kls
Here i only post my personal artworks.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

C. A. Mitchell said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I love all the blues and pinks.


thank you! yea i love those two colours together!


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

The colors and texturing on the new cover work beautifully!


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool work. Keep at it. I'll definitely add you to my list!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

RN_Wright said:


> The colors and texturing on the new cover work beautifully!


thank you!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

EthanRussellErway said:


> Very cool work. Keep at it. I'll definitely add you to my list!


Ah great thanks, hope i'll work with you soon!


----------



## GP Hudson (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Gergo, do you do any space opera covers with spaceship/space battles?


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

GP Hudson said:


> Hi Gergo, do you do any space opera covers with spaceship/space battles?


Hi, Yes sir!

This is my email address: [email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

New cover for Dan Weber it's his 3rd cover i did for him!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys!

There's 20% off in November there are still a few spot! contact me for more!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

My 5th book design for Richard Storry!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow. You are amazingly talented. And self-taught? Very impressive...


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

That's a great cover


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

SA_Soule said:


> Wow. You are amazingly talented. And self-taught? Very impressive...





geronl said:


> That's a great cover


Thank you!!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys!

I launched a PRINT giveaway!
So if you want to win this artwork in A3 you just have to visit my facebook profile for more:
https://www.facebook.com/gergo.p


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys

here is one of the newest covers i was working on!










you can contact me via [email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys

Made a portfolio only for my book cover illustrations!
www.pocsaicovers.tumblr.com


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys

new personal artworks, this style would fit for a horror cover!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing artwork. You are very talented.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

SA_Soule said:


> Amazing artwork. You are very talented.


Thank you!!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

New book cover design! if you want to work with me please contact me via [email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

*
20% off only in JUNE on every custom cover order!*

more work on: www.pocsaicovers.tumblr.com

Personal work


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey

Available a premade book cover designs! Now it's only $180

if you're interested please contact me via [email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Premade book covers for sale! contact me if you're interested! [email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

new illustration!










[email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Finally i can post this second cover from the series!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

new personal project:


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey

New project for one of my client


----------



## TStraker (Apr 20, 2017)

Lovely work 😊

Bookmarking

TS


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

TStraker said:


> Lovely work &#128522;
> 
> Bookmarking
> 
> TS


thanks


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Did I miss seeing the cost range on custom covers?


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

C. Gold said:


> Did I miss seeing the cost range on custom covers?


Hey
A front cover is from $450

plus 
$200 wrap around cover,
typography and pre print preparation

and now you can order trailer too!

[email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

*
Now you can order animations to promote your books online!*

Nowadays it's really popular on social media, and it gets more attention.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zur58YntkBw (can't make it embed haha)

One costs now $170 but if you order more it's much cheaper!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Just finished a horror/dystopia cover for a Canadian author!










[email protected]

https://pocsaicovers.tumblr.com/

www.gergopocsai.com


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

That Blackbow cover is really striking. Love the title font too.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

C. Gold said:


> That Blackbow cover is really striking. Love the title font too.


Thank you!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

New cover for Richard Storry!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest artwork!
[email protected]

follow me on instagram: https://www.instagram.com/gergopocsai/


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice work! If I were picking a new cover, it would be the goggles guy


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Simon Haynes said:


> Nice work! If I were picking a new cover, it would be the goggles guy


Thanks, if you have any idea in the future drop me a line!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Cover for Richard Storry! I've been making covers for him 2 years now


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Personal artwork


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

WasAnn said:


> Eerie and beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Done this new cover for Richard Storry

if you'd like to have a cover design for you book don't hesitate to ask me any questions or send me you ideas to [email protected]


----------



## gpocsai (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest fantasy book cover I made for a Canadian author!










If you're interested having illustration by me please check out my portfolio and hit me up via email if you have any question!

https://pocsaicovers.tumblr.com/

[email protected]


----------

